# Slick finish ceilings pricing structure (ain't talking dollar amounts)



## Lugnut1968 (Dec 11, 2014)

Let me start off by saying I have been out of the business for 8 years, just got back going again in June/July 2014.

Have this insurance job from a water leak. Two ceilings are down (12x18 and 12x14), no biggie. They are slick finished, again no biggie. Insurance company is pricing them to be slick finished at the same price they would pay for walls, to me that is a biggie  .... When I was running my business last time slick finished ceilings was a premium add on and folks paid extra for that look. Has that changed in the 8 years I have been out? Are they now considered standard price and stipple/popcorn considered premium?


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm assuming "slick finish" means smooth, i.e. without texture? 

Is it a Level 4 or Level 5? Level 4 is standard. Level 5 is extra. 

Depends on the part of the country for texture pricing. In my area texture is very common and typically standard. When I was bidding jobs in the New England area, texture was an upcharge.


----------



## Lugnut1968 (Dec 11, 2014)

Yeah, they are wanting a level 5 finish on the ceilings... but are trying to say that is standard. I did not think things have changed that drastically in 8 years but wanted to make sure before I went into price negotiations with 'em.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Lugnut1968 said:


> Yeah, they are wanting a level 5 finish on the ceilings... but are trying to say that is standard. I did not think things have changed that drastically in 8 years but wanted to make sure before I went into price negotiations with 'em.


After tape coat /block coat/ Skim coat / and a onion skin over the butts and seams /bead . That's 4 levels . Anything after that should be an extra Cost . Things here have changed drastically in the last 10 years Lug!! I charge an extra .25 - .30 for L5 On ceilings . 


After the seams and butts are done .. I light check for ripples Then cross stripe if needed . Then mud the field [only] No need to skim over the entire ceiling ... Getting the field of the board to the same smoothness of the joints is what I consider a L5. [but i'm a strange bird!!]


----------



## Keeyter (Sep 18, 2010)

Alright I am the first to admit Drywall isn't my bag of tricks to the extent of a Level 5 for sure, but how do you distinguish a Level 4 from a Level 5 finish after paint anyway. I am guessing if done by a good mud man once the primer and paint goes on, 98% of guys couldn't tell. How does one tell the difference to begin with? I could be wrong and would enjoy learning the answer tho


----------



## Lugnut1968 (Dec 11, 2014)

I can usually tell. It's more of a texture issue though, not really a sight issue that you actually see the seams etc. That is especially true with the cheap face paper most drywall mfg's are using these days. Where the mud is appears slicker and where the paper only is appears rougher, ceilings only make that situation easier to see with how the lighting hits them. At times any place the mud is stands out like a sore thumb to me in a lot of new homes around here. I mean years ago level 5 was VERY seldom used on walls but now the face paper is so dang cheap it fuzzes up quick even under light sanding so drywall mfg's have even designed some kind of special spray mud or something that brings the walls up to level 5. Or that is what one local rocker told me, have yet to research into the spray to verify....


----------



## Keeyter (Sep 18, 2010)

I have seen the fuzzies so I can relate to that now, Thank You. Oddly I most of my customers choose Knockdown, but it is good to know. 

Now I am gonna be feeling up walls on Estimates looking for fuzzies tho. Stay tuned, that could get my name in the police blotter.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I don't do drywall as a rule. Occasionally small rooms that I get stuck with. 
I sub out 95%.
For myself, smooth ceilings always cost more. They require more work. 

For the spray on smooth finish, I have seen guys mix drywall mud to an extremely liquid state and then run it through an airless sprayer. This is their very last step. It does leave a consistent texture over the entire wall.


----------



## m2akita (May 18, 2012)

Around here a level 4 is standard. I don't even know if the drywall crews we use know what a Level 5 is :laughing:

Where is this insurance company getting the idea that Level 5 is standard? To me its extra work, so should be priced so. If you do a search on the internet for drywall finishing, almost all the hits are talking about level 4 finish. So to me that would be a strong indication of what is the norm.


----------



## m2akita (May 18, 2012)

BlackTop,

Is that an extra .25 -.30 per board, ceiling, house,.....?


----------



## Lugnut1968 (Dec 11, 2014)

m2akita said:


> BlackTop,
> 
> Is that an extra .25 -.30 per board, ceiling, house,.....?


per sq ft.. or used to be.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

m2akita said:


> BlackTop,
> 
> Is that an extra .25 -.30 per board, ceiling, house,.....?


Yes it's extra On top of the board price . Labor only.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

N/G light weight . 160 boards of this trash in that home.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Just lean back and look at that 2nd pic!


----------

